# Happy springtime neighbors!



## bradleyheathhays (Mar 24, 2021)

Thanks for reading. 

I’ve finally had an idea good enough to sell that I’m in the market for my first lathe. I’ve got about $600 in store credit at both HD and Lowe’s so for now I’m gonna settle for something that’ll get the job done and then upgrade later.

Any opinions about this WEN lathe from HD? ...









WEN 6 Amp 14 in. x 20 in. Variable Speed Benchtop Wood Lathe 34034


Remember when you could turn your own table legs. Fill your house with as many table legs as you can with the WEN 14 in. x 20 in. Variable Speed Wood Lathe. Adjust the variable speed anywhere from 250



www.homedepot.com


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2021)

I dont know a lot about that lathe, looks much the same as any other mini lathe that's on the market. Wen has a reputation of being a cheaply made tool. But my big question is what's wens customer service like? Who are you going to get parts from? For the money you will be spending on that you can get a much better lathe from a name brand that will give you better support and warranty. Look at rikon, jet, nova, etc.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 24, 2021)

Not sure about your area, but in ours there are tons of used lathes, can get a 4' bed Powermatic for 3 or 4 bills. Rockwell delta, Walker turned, Homecraft and many more bench models for often lest than $100. And even being 20-60 years old often have parts available with ease.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 24, 2021)

Agree with both of them ^^


----------



## bradleyheathhays (Mar 24, 2021)

That 4' Powermatic sounds nice I'm just not seeing that much around me. Lots of lathes but they're all metal.

How about this Delta 46-460 for $698 at Lowes? I can get the extension and stand on my HD credit and have a 1 HP motor and 42" bed. Quality product?

https://www.lowes.com/pd/DELTA-21-5-in-x-34-5-in-Variable-Speed-Wood-Lathe/4743323


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 24, 2021)

His problem is he doesn't have funds, he has store credit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 24, 2021)

bradleyheathhays said:


> That 4' Powermatic sounds nice I'm just not seeing that much around me. Lots of lathes but they're all metal.
> 
> How about this Delta 46-460 for $698 at Lowes? I can get the extension and stand on my HD credit and have a 1 HP motor and 42" bed. Quality product?
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/DELTA-21-5-in-x-34-5-in-Variable-Speed-Wood-Lathe/4743323


I have this model. Was great until there was a problem. No parts and customer service is almost nonexistent. Don’t go there.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2021)

Stay away from Delta anything. They are disposable tools now. Buy them, run them until they break, throw em away and buy another.
I know you can order just about any brand through home depot or Lowes. I have ordered tools from Nova through home depot.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 24, 2021)

If that is store credit, do you buy materials for jobs? If so, turn that credit into cash easily by using it for materials and when customer pays for materials (upfront) there's your cash. If it's a credit card.... that plan may not be the smartest. 2 jobs from now you can have the money and have had time to figure out which lathe works best for you.


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 24, 2021)

Totally agree with the used market. Just use your best judgement. I've had my jet midi close to 30 years and still going strong - even though I transplanted the heart. Upgraded the motor to variable speed. The original heart got transplanted to another jet and is going strong the last I heard!


----------



## bradleyheathhays (Mar 24, 2021)

I've learned the lesson buy once cry once too many times so I'm thinking I better get smart and just pay for a good machine here. I eventually talked myself into the Jet 1221VS but then I found these duplicating systems. Since my production would be aided so much by one of these things I figure I should include one in the whole deal. Problem is most of these systems require the lathe motor to be on the rear or to the left, and this Jet's motor is underneath where the system is designed to mount. So unless I find another kind of duplicating system I guess this Jet lathe isn't compatible with these kinds of systems. 

Any suggestion for a duplicator that's compatible with the 1221, or a lathe / dup combo other than the $370 one at Rockler?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 25, 2021)

Vega, mechanical duplicator, hand powered, but no clue on cost.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 5, 2021)

bradleyheathhays said:


> I've learned the lesson buy once cry once too many times so I'm thinking I better get smart and just pay for a good machine here. I eventually talked myself into the Jet 1221VS but then I found these duplicating systems. Since my production would be aided so much by one of these things I figure I should include one in the whole deal. Problem is most of these systems require the lathe motor to be on the rear or to the left, and this Jet's motor is underneath where the system is designed to mount. So unless I find another kind of duplicating system I guess this Jet lathe isn't compatible with these kinds of systems.
> 
> Any suggestion for a duplicator that's compatible with the 1221, or a lathe / dup combo other than the $370 one at Rockler?


I’m curious to know if you made a decision on this. Chuck


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 25, 2021)

I’m a big fan of the used market… with a little patience you can usually find a great deal with everything you need. Even once you get a lathe, there is still a lot of money in tooling and chucks, etc. A lot of times, you can find someone getting rid of a whole set up on CL and save a lot of money.

same rule for lathes as for gun safes… buy bigger than you think you need.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

